# Music Stand Dimensions



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

I want to build a music stand but don't know what might be considered standard dimensions of height (I would guess the travel should be between a sitting and standing position). Also, what might be a typical size for the platform that holds the book or music? I have no turning capabilities, so will make a square style pedistal. I've kept various photos of completed music stands on this forum, so have a design in mind, but thought I might work on my SketchUp skills while I'm at it…hence the desire for some dimension info. Thanks so much, as always.

Don


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sheet music is generally on 8 1/2×11 paper, so a stand should be big enough to hold an open booklet, roughly 18" wide x 12" high, or slightly smaller. There should be a ledge at the bottom about 1" or so wide to hold the music. Travel would be just as you said.


----------



## robdelman (Jul 8, 2010)

Take a look at this stand on Musicians Friend. You can work the dimensions from the given height.

http://accessories.musiciansfriend.com/product/ProLine-GMS80A-Conductor-Sheet-Music-Stand?sku=454316

There are a lot of other stands there as well, I recommend looking at the metal stands first and assessing the dimensions.

rd…


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

We have a music stand laying on the front porch that my wife dragged home from who knows where. But the thing is adjustable, so I won't be much help unless you want to know minimum height versus maximum height.


----------



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks all; I think I have enough to get the rough dimensions and height travel. I'm going over to SketchUp now and plow through that for awhile. I'm going to try to do something similar to what Eiji has posted; I won't get close to his finished product, but will make one that should have some utility in it.


----------

